# A Stroll Around my Area on A Sunny Sunday Afternoon landscape pics



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Late yesterday afternoon we went for lunch at a nearby village pub and after lunch late we took a stroll around the fields and farmland ..the pics of the village were taken around 5pm...the wheat fields and landscape around 7pm..and ..just walking another hundred yards showed a different light over the same land within minutes.. 


First some houses in the village, most of them look similar to these..








The village has only one little grocery store.. it;s situated in a house that was built in the 17th century...






Watching the antics of the biggest green Cayuga duck among the much smaller  domestic ducks on the village pond..











Mr Cayuga is such a beauty he deserves a portrait of his own...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Sleepy hot Sunday afternoon, and folks just sitting on the village green overlooking the duck pond.. 







a couple of children playing Poohsticks at the duck pond ... 







A stroll over the stream in the churchyard...







..and the village  church... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A couple of stained glass windows inside the church..


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, the colors! (Mr. Cayuga) Definitely unusual and beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Please Holly, what are pooh sticks?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Now for the walk around the wheat fields... these were taken between 7 and 8pm so the light changes every few minutes..

A glorious Oak tree one of many ..overlooking the wheat fields.. 
































More tomorrow..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you AC...the colours here are fantastic...we really do live in an outstandingly photogenic area...

Shali..poohsticks is  an old English traditional game where you throw little twigs over a small  bridge at the same time, and then run to the other side of the bridge to see whose sticks the current carried faster.. simple childhood game that many of us played as kids but of course hardly known if at all to most children today tragically.... taken from the Winnie the pooh Books by AA Milne..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Holly. I grew up on Winnie the Pooh, as did my son.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2015)

Your Sunday pics are wonderful Holly, that duck is beautiful, never saw one colored like that before!  My favs are the wheat fields, so peaceful and natural.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

You truly must live in FantasyLand - beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> You truly must live in FantasyLand - beautiful!



Phil I live in the real world..not everywhere has to be horrible to be a 'reality''... but thank you for your appreciation..


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Phil I live in the real world..not everywhere has to be horrible to be a 'reality''... but thank you for your appreciation..



Well, if you happen to spot a bald-headed, skinny, pony-tailed guy dressed all in black skulking around the ducks, say hi - it will be me, because I'm moving! :untroubled:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooh well you'd be very welcome to come over here...


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

Lovely pics Holly, you have truly captured some of England's best aspects. :coolpics:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Lovely shots, Holly!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely shots, Holly!



.........


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone you're very kind..... just a few more of our walk around the village 

This barn was directly in the shade so I couldn't get it too clearly..but if the sun had been in the opposite direction it would have looked fabulous







The barn is on the right of this pathway below..









..and a last look down the lane towards the  duck pond and the village green...


----------

